# African cichlid ID



## gone fishin (Mar 4, 2013)

i picked this one up at petco, can any one tell me the common and scientific name?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Auratus


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Melanochromis auratus----Looks like a female--depending on the age


----------

